# graphite erasers



## earle5 (Nov 9, 2006)

In the past few years I have used different types of carbon and pencils, and now graphite to transfer the pattern onto the wood. I am having a little trouble taking the graphitre marks off the wood after I hAVE FINISHED Burning my picture. Would anyone of you have any recomendation on what to use to remove these marks. I can only sand so much before I sand to much depth off, What is your chouce of eraser or what ever you use to take these marks off.
Thank You Jim


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I've used these Jim, and they work great.
Hope it helps.
http://www.officemax.com/office-supplies/arts-crafts-supplies/erasers-eraser-refills/product-prod3801595


----------



## wolflrv (Nov 28, 2011)

I usually very gently scrape the graphite away with an X-Acto knife. You can get very precise this way.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Those white erasers work best for me. I saw a tip here to use alcohol to remove pencil marks but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

There are very few, if any, chemicals that will bond with graphite so it can be removed once embedded into wood grain. Is there some other transfer medium you could consider?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jim. Ethanol is the answer. It will easily remove your pencil marks and leave no traces. It works great!


----------



## earle5 (Nov 9, 2006)

I would like to thank all of you who responded on my graphite eraser quest. I went out to my local Menards,Walmart, Staples, and craft store in which I ended up with about adozen or so different types of erasers, I guess I would have to say that the best one for eraseig graphite would be the HI-POLYMER ERASER BY PENTEL, but I also led the Couture easer by INC. with any of the there will be sanding afterwards. again thank you for your help


----------

